# First Time Grow. Help Appreciated.



## Syke (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey,
So this is my first grow ever. Hoping that it has a positive turn out.

my setup:
2 13w CFL's (825 lumens each, was running 4 of these until today)
2 26w CFL's (1700 lumens each)
Miracle Gro fertilizer 20-20-20
Miracle Gro potting mix

Currently I dont have a camera, till tomorrow, but I do have 3 pictures of the plants at about 3 weeks. Not sure about anything size wise or timeline wise, so any help with sizing the plant would be great.  

Sorry about the bad pictures, more to be updated tomorrow or friday.

Pictures taken 10/2.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 11, 2007)

youre setting yourself up for some problems shortly, the reason is you are using MG soil with ferts already in it plus u adding a 20-20-20 fert to a new plant..  you gonna over nute that baby, If changing the soil is an option, get some ORGANIC MG Soil, some superthrive and wait till you have some bigger leaves before you start feeding it nutes.
In order for the plants to process the nutes they need sun and leaves to catch the sun with, thats why a lot of growers here dont reccomend any type of nutes to small plants like yours.
Also if you can get some Perlite to add with that mix, it can make your grow so much easier with it mixed in the soil.. Good luck

P.S. i didnt see you mention any fans, if you can get a small desk fan on it and leave it on 24 hours will get you a stronger plant and help with humidity and temperatures..


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

Firepower is right about the nutes, I gave one of my little ladies about 1% of the nutes they suggested and her leaves aren't too happy. :/ get that MG soil its perfect. And wait one month before nuting and then be REAL gentle with it. 

I don't know if you know the stages yet, but right now it looks like its still in seedling. Your in seedling for 2 weeks (16 hours a day light) then you can go into veg. (18-24 hours a day), then I believe you can stay in this stage as long as you want, but a month is what I'm planning do to time constraints. This is where you can start adding nutes, 2 weeks into veg.  your looking for a 20-5-5 (Nitrogen- Phosphorous- Potassium) for the nutes.  

I THINK this is where you got dark for 24-48 hours, but I'm not 100% sure, you might want to have that checked out, don't hold it to me.

Now flowering! N-P-K: 5-15-15 => light is 12 on, harvest in 10-12 weeks...
Don't forget to sex the plants about 2 weeks in. Goood luck, hope this helps... if this was even what your looking for...


----------



## Syke (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, Thanks for the help Newbie and Firepower.
umm as of right now I have 2 Computer fans hooked up. (intake and output)
and again the picture is somewhat irrelavent because it is much bigger now than in the picture.
but thanks for all the help, will look into the soil.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

Please upload all photos of MJ plants to the server. PhotoBucket is located in Colorado. This server is in Holland. You guys tell me which is safer.


----------



## Syke (Oct 11, 2007)

Pictures as of today.

also a new seedling found.

and advice with wht to do with it?


----------



## Syke (Oct 14, 2007)

not much action on here...
oh well...
i obviously have my plant tied,
how long do i keep it tied for?
thnx.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 14, 2007)

heres a good thread to show you how to LST your plant, which if done right can increase your harvest.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10402&highlight=lst+diagram


----------



## Bubby (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's a good place to look for reading material.

Check out the LST links, it's explained in excellent detail. The general idea is to encourage a different shape for your plant, so if you have tight space restrictions, you'll probably be tying it down the whole grow.

Plant is looking great :aok:

It's neighbor doesn't look like marijuana.. but they probably enjoy each others company. Keep it in there :fly:


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 14, 2007)

syke you keep it tied up the entire time its growing until you chop it down... what you should do is every time it grows alot... tie it down all the way around the rim of the planter and then top it once you get all the way around... and then put it in flower and you will have a large bush with bunches of bud sites all over the plant... just my opinion...


----------



## Syke (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok
thanks for all the help guys,
every little bit helps,
will keep u posted on plant status.


----------



## Syke (Oct 22, 2007)

hey guys,
im starting to look around and see all the plants on the site,
i can help but to think mines either a runt or isnt getting enough lumens.
my box is 25"x13"x30"
and has
3 23watt (100watt)         1600  lumens each
2 13watt (60watt)  +    825  lumens each
6 95watt (420watt)         6450  Lumens
_________^^
_________ (not intended)
is that enough?
and is there anyway to identify an unknown strain by leaf color?

and ill have updated pictures tomorrow also


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 22, 2007)

I am guessing you need around 15,000 lumens for that space if i figured out your measurments correct, so yeah, i would add more light. Besides, the more lumens the better, it's REAL hard to get to many from what i been told. Get more of them ge 26w 1700lumens bulbs, they will help alot especially if your on a budget.


----------



## miah (Oct 23, 2007)

kmart has 42 watt cfl for like $8 ....FWIW


----------



## Syke (Oct 25, 2007)

Not much action but still updating 
these pictures are as of today...
tell me wht u think...

and i also have a 3 day old vegging seedling...


----------



## Syke (Oct 28, 2007)

hey guys,
i came to the realization today,
that all i have is CFL's and no HPS bulbs,
is it still possible to flower under CFL?
thnx


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes you can flower under cfl, i am and alot of others have also. You just need to add more light when you do start flower, it helps a BUNCH.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah man, heres my proof of cfl's working through veg...




good luck with yours


----------



## Syke (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks Dank and Mastersativa
i hope my bud turns out that good 

also the seed that im currently growing from was given to me,
from a female bud...
does this mean the plant will be female or is the still a chance of it being a male?


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 29, 2007)

If you got a seed from some bud it was a hermie, and it will still be 50/50 if you get a male.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 29, 2007)

Master thats not true at all. If he got a the plant waz jus fertilized with pollen. it dont have to be a hermi, a male could have been around that waznt spoted till late. Syke. you can only get seed from buds thats been pollenated by a male plant or a hermi. Only female produce seeds. So you got a 50/50 chanck you get a m/f


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

in theory if u cross pollenate a hermie with another hermie you will get feminized seeds...
with a hightened chance of hermies..


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 31, 2007)

... in theory though... IMO


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

lol how else you gonna get fem'd seeds? sure if they broke down genetics iam sure they can get pure females no prob


----------



## Syke (Nov 5, 2007)

hey guys,
thanks for all the help,
started flowering 10/29 due to time,
but "she" is healthy as can be 
and growing fasttt.
hope u like her. 

no sex yet,
but wishful thinking :aok:

pictures 1&2 taken on 10/30
pictures 3&4 taken on 11/1


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

the ladies are looking beutiful, i dunno i might be stoned but i didnt see it, how long those lil ladies been in flowering?


----------



## Syke (Nov 5, 2007)

the second week starts today.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

ahh right on, mine have been in flowering ***looks at calendar/**** ahh here we go as of the first.
right on, looks like we'll be fairly close in harvests  i let mine veg out for 2 weeks and maybe 5 6 days


----------



## Syke (Nov 5, 2007)

haha
thats cool. what kinda strain are u growing?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

Ya girls are big man. there looking really healthy and strong. they will show sex soon. sometime it can take up to 2weeks. so jus give um time and keep doing what you doing to keep them happy


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

well i know both are very heavy indica's, but they are bagseed, check my grow out man, puttin up new pics today, got a lil pic happy as i got a new cam ;P


dc


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

looking good SYKE, fingers crossed for it to be female. youve done a good job so i hope so


----------



## Syke (Nov 12, 2007)

hey guys,
start of week 3 12/12 today
some pictures to update
tell me what u think


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 12, 2007)

wheres the pics???


----------



## Syke (Nov 13, 2007)

i found some kind of pod on my female plant today.
as far as i can see its the only one.
any advise?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 13, 2007)

hey ssyke, you got yourself a hermie ther by the look of it. leave it a few more days to be certain, but watch carefully coz if it opens, it could pollenate your females. good luck, mate. that plant looks healthy anyway, so ill assume the other is the same.

keep it green man 85C


----------



## Syke (Nov 13, 2007)

ok so heres the pictures srry.
are you sure its a hermie?
even though there are pistils everywhere,
and its the only pod...

and is it still possible for a hermie
to become a male?

heres the pics


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 14, 2007)

Syke said:
			
		

> are you sure its a hermie?
> even though there are pistils everywhere,
> and its the only pod...



thats what a hermie is man, they have both pistols and pods.
 



			
				Syke said:
			
		

> and is it still possible for a hermie
> to become a male?



hermies dont become male or female they stay hermie. you could cut the pod off, but it will grow back + when the buds are bigger, there could be a few inside the buds that you dont see. if you want your sensi garden, then i would get rid of it asap.


----------



## Syke (Nov 14, 2007)

i understand what ur saying cannabliss,
but i think im going to keep it going,
might as well,
cant hurt anything right?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Skye - welcome to the group! 



			
				Syke said:
			
		

> but i think im going to keep it going,
> might as well,
> cant hurt anything right?


 
Except make a billion seeds that are no good that you have to pick out of your weed.

Looking good by the way - nice and bushy. I know you're proud of your grow, and I guess seeded homegrown is better than seeded street schwag. If you keep it this time for smoke, I guarantee next go round, you'll be snatching the hermis out of your garden. 

Good luck.


----------



## Syke (Nov 14, 2007)

lol
thanx
am i literally going to have to pick seeds out as i burn it?
and will the bud be nice like a female plant?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 14, 2007)

It will be like every other bad of seeded weed you get off the street.  It will be as nice as you are able to meet the demands of lighting, nutes, environment, etc......


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

personally, i would have had him chop day 1, but grow it, see how the smoke is. but i agree with potbelly, youll be statching them out next time round.


----------



## Syke (Nov 15, 2007)

i dont know wht u guys think about this bud
but i dont really _WANT_ to cut it down
i think it will be straight.

they are the same pictures juss more magnified...


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there Syke,  I've been catching up on your GJ and I get the impression that there is only 1 plant, is that right?  Or did I miss something.  It's very nice looking, you've done a great job!  

I can understand why you wouldn't want to chop her/him, especially since it is your first grow *and* if it is just the one plant.  You put a lot of effort into it and you might as well get whatever bud you can from it.

And this way, you might have some seeds to try another grow later!  Just trying to be positive here...


----------



## Syke (Nov 15, 2007)

hahaha
thanks for the positivity =]
yeah theres only one plant.
im just gonna leave it.
its been on 12/12 for 3 weeks.
4 weeks on monday
and thats wht i have so far,
is that good growth?


----------



## Syke (Nov 16, 2007)

correct me if im wrong,
but the more dark the plant has,
the more of the hormone released
and the more buds?
is this a true statement?

if it is then i was thinking about switching it to 10/14
on the start of week 4.
think that could help the yeild a little more?


----------



## Syke (Nov 18, 2007)

new update on him/her.
growing good so far,
no problems.
but it she seems to grow be growing pretty slowly,
and she not really tht smelly yet.
when its the THC supposed to be showing up?

and i was thinking about changing her to 10/14 tomorrow,
not sure wht u guys think about tht,
might help?

pictures taken today.


----------



## Madshotz (Nov 18, 2007)

looks realy good man wait it out a few more weeks and you have crazzzzy bud


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 18, 2007)

he she is lookin good and if that is ur only plant i dont no why any one would tell u to cut it down if that is all u got what would be the point at least u got somethin and it looks pretty good to me good luckbud


----------



## Syke (Nov 20, 2007)

hey
kinda new update,
finally showing the first little bit of THC
shes looking good so far.
and i switched to 10/14 last night.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 20, 2007)

YIKES!!!!!!! Look at that drag queen. Looks jus like a lady LOL . Hey Syke, go ahead and finish flower, BUT!!!!!! when you are done, if you plan on growing again SCRUB REALLY WELL with bleach or some type of disinfectant. so ya next crop wont get seeded


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

well you know what you should do is wait it out till maturity than harvest for seeds, i mean, might as well, have smokage and seeds.


Dc


----------



## Syke (Nov 26, 2007)

*UPDATE!*
new update for today,
these pics are as of yesterday.
some orange hairs begining to show on most buds.
looks like maybe some purple?
wht do u guys think it could be?


----------



## Syke (Dec 14, 2007)

Update for today!
looks good i think,
but i have some questions

is the yellowing normal?
or is it lack of nitrogen?

and wht is the sure sign of maturity?
the orange has have shown and i can see the THC developing.
but on some there are less orange hairs but THC is more developed.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like a deficiency to me.Whats the soils pH?


----------



## medicore (Dec 16, 2007)

I never grow in a pot so I could be wrong but those leaves turning brown like that looks to me like too much fertilizer.  My bigger fan leaves usually start dying off when I grow outside also as it tends to get closer to the end of the flowering cycle.  
They look really good man, hold out a litle while longer and you'll have some good weed.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Syke said:
			
		

> and wht is the sure sign of maturity?
> 
> but on some there are less orange hairs but THC is more developed.


To harvest at peak,you check the trichomes and harvest at aprox Cloudy/Amber.


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2007)

Syke said:
			
		

> correct me if im wrong,
> but the more dark the plant has,
> the more of the hormone released
> and the more buds?
> ...



from "Marijuana Botany"...





> Research has shown (Valle et al. 1978) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod.


" 			 				In general, it is considered most important that the plant be healthy for it to produce high THC levels. The genotype of the plant, a result of seed selection, is the primary factor which determines the THC levels. After that, the provision of adequate organic nutrients, water, sunlight, fresh air, growing space, and time for maturation seems to be the key to producing high-THC Cannabis in all circumstances. Stress resulting from inadequacies in the environment limits the true expression of phenotype and cannabinoid potential. Cannabis finds a normal adaptive defense in the production of THC laden resins, and it seems logical that a healthy plant is best able to raise this defense. Forcing plants to produce is a perverse ideal and alien to the principles of organic agriculture. Plants are not machines that can be worked faster and harder to produce more. The life processes of the plant rely on delicate natural balances aimed at the ultimate survival of the plant until it reproduces. The most a Cannabis cultivator or researcher can expect to do is provide all the requisites for healthy growth and guide the plant until it matures.

Flowering in Cannabis may be forced or accelerated by many different techniques. This does not mean that THC production is forced, only that the time before and during flowering is shortened and flowers are produced rapidly. Most techniques involve the deprivation of light during the long days of summer to promote early floral induction and sexual differentiation. This is sometimes done by moving the plants inside a completely dark structure for 12 hours of each 24-hour day until the floral clusters are mature. This stimulates an autumn light cycle and promotes flowering at any time of the year. In the field, covers may be made to block out the sun for a few hours at sunrise or sunset, and these are used to cover small plants. Photoperiod alteration is most easily accomplished in a greenhouse, where blackout curtains are easily rolled over the plants. Drug Cannabis production requires 11-12 hours of continuous darkness to induce flowering and at least 10 hours of light for adequate THC production (Valle et al. 1978). In a greenhouse, supplemental lighting need be used only to extend daylength, while the sun supplies the energy needed for growth and THC biosynthesis. It is not known why at least 10 hours (and preferably 12 or 13 hours) of light are needed for high THC production. This is not dependent on accumulated solar energy since light responses can be activated and THC production increased with only a 40-watt bulb. A reasonable theory is that a light-sensitive pigment in the plant (possibly phytochrome) acts as a switch, causing the plant to follow the flowering cycle. THC production is probably associated with the induction of flowering resulting from the photoperiod change."


----------



## Syke (Dec 17, 2007)

*
Thanx guys for the help...
i pulled her last night...
shes hanging right now,
looking good so far =]




how much do u think i can yeild off this plant?
its an indica,
and the buds are pretty dense...*


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2008)

what was your weild in the end from this one and what was the high like? Maybe u pulled her a bit too early, did you check the trichs colour?


----------



## Syke (Feb 7, 2008)

umm
i'd say i got  about 18-20 grams
the high was pretty standard,
nothing really special


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

might of been **** weed lol..  was it bag seed from a bad sack that you forgot about?


----------



## Syke (Feb 7, 2008)

no actually
this plant has a weird story behind it
the seed was found  in a nug of purple
the only one prolly in the hole plant.

so i planted it,
and it grew under haggard light for a week.
then i got my set up going,
and i burned her three times, almost near death both times.
this plant was really a miracle plant,
and im sure
if i would have had adequate lighting and fertilizing
it would have turned out alot bomby-er.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

ya hey man everyone ones gotta start some where , it took me 3 times,  the first time i over watered and got root rot, 2nd time got a male , but on the 3rd try i bought some purple kush ( or thats what i was told it was ) and it was very purple all over as well as green and white.. anyways when i got home the entire sack was just filled with seeds. really strange the weed was out of this world good.  soo i took about 10 seeds from it and started all 10 only one poped out of all 10 and it happen to be a sativa dominate bagseed female!  soo just keep trying and keep it green man next time around you will be twice as exp'ed and rdy to go!


----------



## Syke (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah
im working on my next grow as we speak
about 2 weeks into flower
had 6
3 were males
got afghan goo
another purple plant
and an unknown strain tht i think is called THC Bomb
someones growing it in a journal right now
if ur curious.
lol


----------

